# Kawakenki Generators



## Philliju (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi, there seems to be alot of new Kawakenki 30-70 KVA generators for sale currently does anybody know if they are any good.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Seems to be a European item. Never seen it before here in the states.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Just thinking out loud...wonder if you need repairs or want to buy parts??? Ron


----------

